# My dogs got in a fight yesterday.



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

My fiancé and I had just returned from walking the dogs and he left for work. I usually kennel the dogs after excercise butni didn't this time. Riley was laying down near his kennel and Apollo was with me. When I wasn't paying attention apollo went into the other room and a first I thought they were playing but then I knew they weren't. I tannin there and Apollo was on top of Riley and I yelled and they wouldn't stop so I jerked Apollo off of Riley and he ran into the hallway and wouldn't come to me. Riley ran into his kennel so I shut the door. I'm pretty sure it was Apollo that instigated the fight because anytime I exercise Riley he goes and lays down and does NOT want to be messed with. Does anyone have a problem with their 2 unneutered males getting into it? Apollo is set up to be neutered June 1 so hopefully this will help some. I just hope this doesn't become a common occurance.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How old are they?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Apollo is 21 months and Riley is 13 month.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry for my spelling errors. On my phone and didn't go back to spell check


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are too close in age and they are both maturing.

This is the reason why so many people say that it is not a good idea to have same sex dogs close in age.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

So does that continue throughout their life or just while they are maturing? Since I've been working with Riley more, because he's my dog and I've been going to the Schutzhund club with him, I've been crating them more and not allowing them to play with each other. Mainly crating Riley and just keeping the 2 separated. Riley's behavior towards me has changed so much since I started doing it too. For the better though. Listens and obeys me more, etc. Yesterday was the first time in about 4 weeks that they've been together that long because I didn't crate Riley at all yesterday, until after they got Into it


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Heagler870 said:


> So does that continue throughout their life or just while they are maturing? Since I've been working with Riley more, because he's my dog and I've been going to the Schutzhund club with him, I've been crating them more and not allowing them to play with each other. Mainly crating Riley and just keeping the 2 separated. Riley's behavior towards me has changed so much since I started doing it too. For the better though. Listens and obeys me more, etc. Yesterday was the first time in about 4 weeks that they've been together that long because I didn't crate Riley at all yesterday, until after they got Into it


I'm not really sure if it will stay that way for the rest of their lives. 

I've heard from others on the forum that say males tend to forgive and forget, females are enemies for the rest of their lives. 

It could be a one time thing or it could be a permanent thing. 

I wouldn't let them be alone together at this point. They should be supervised when they are together.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a male/female combo and they got into a fight a week ago. Couldn't get them apart by yelling at them, they had no collars on so I could not pull them apart. They sounded and looked so vicious! To grab the water hose I would of had to go to the other side of the house & it would have taken too long. I have a laundry soap jug with pebbles in it that I used to shake to stop their fence barking(they would bark at the fence at birds, strangers, my cat...anything) and the jug was handy so I grabbed it, shook it as I prepared to throw it and when I launched it into the yard towards the dogs, I fell...almost of my face..LOL BUT it did stop the fight instantly....not sure if they stopped because they heard the jug shake or because they saw me fall and were laughing at me!! They got a time out in their crates while I cleaned out the wound on my hand from landing on gravel.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

You have competive males.
Probably better than competive females from what I have heard.
I have no idea if it will work itself out, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't.
What you can do as an owner is supervise them when they are out together and really strive to treat both dogs the exactly the same.

Try to watch to see how "jealous/competive" they are just for your affection and attention...and try to eliminate the factors causing that.
You have two dogs close in age and fairly young...so that can be causing it as well.

Also the breeders here with multiple dogs, can offer more advice.
My GSD will get D/A sometimes when she's excited towards the little weasel terrier...someone gave me a term for that excited dominance but darned if I can remember it.
I was also told to do little things like don't pet them at the same time, pet one make the other wait...both sit and wait for meals and feed both at the same time. (When the little female came to live with us we fed them in their crates)
Hope that helps.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

You need to start NILF.
There are two theories I have read, and I think both have Pros and Cons.
The first, is that you watch your males interact and see who appears to be higher on the social ladder. This dog gets everything first, after you of coarse. He is fed before the other one, he is greeted before the other one, etc.
The second, is to pick which male YOU want to be higher in the ladder and continue as above.
Also, you need to step up as a leader and TELL them that fighting is not acceptable. I know it was scary when they were going after eachother, but you need to take control in a manner that won't hurt you in the end. 

Must they interact? You can even set up an expen in the room you spend most of your time in so both are 'with' you but are inaccessable to each other, and you can switch them out every so often.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

With males, plenty of exercise, good leadership, training them, and they should come around and not be too bad, especially if one or both are neutered. 

There is no reason to worry about who started it. That is kind of a human tendency. Which kid started it. I would not do that. 

I think you do not want to crate and rotate the way some have to with girls forever. Not usually necessary with boys. Again, training and leadership -- two different things.

When you are not there, crate them. In fact, it is best to two people around with the two together. Then you have two people to pull them apart by the back legs if it becomes necessary. 

Usually you can pay attention and notice things escalating and can with a word stop it. 

Some people say to let the boys go, they will work it out -- never with females. I do not like to clean up wounds, so I do not let boys just work out the pack order for themselves. If your leadership is strong, then they will generally fall into place, and slight indiscretions like petting the lesser dog first will not be a problem. 

Dog fights are a horrible experience, especially when there is blood and you have to work hard at separating them. Stand up straight, do not blame either dog, and build, build, build that bond. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think you should INCREASE the time they get to play *with each other*.

Here's how I see it. When they are together they will work out who's the top dog. If you separate them alot then each time they DO come together they have to go through all that stuff again.

I have 3 intact males - Mauser (GSD) and Spike and Fuego (Cresteds). I had to take Spike to see the K9 Chiro because he hurt his back/leg/hip/knee (wasn't sure). We were gone for maybe an hour. When we got home I let him back in the house with the rest of the gang and Mauser started posturing over him right away.

Just being apart for an hour made Mauser feel like he had to exhert his position in the pack.

I can't imagine what would happen if I kept them separated for days!

They all hang together as a group but I still do one-on-one things with each dog (when possible).


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Deathmetal said:


> You need to start NILF.
> There are two theories I have read, and I think both have Pros and Cons.
> The first, is that you watch your males interact and see who appears to be higher on the social ladder. This dog gets everything first, after you of coarse. He is fed before the other one, he is greeted before the other one, etc.
> The second, is to pick which male YOU want to be higher in the ladder and continue as above.
> ...


I am actually not sure which one would be higher on the ladder, or alpha over each other. I feel as they are both pretty equal although Apollo tries to be alpha over Riley. He always tries to lit his head over rileys neck but Riley always snaps at him and Apollo stops. Riley is definitely more stable an calmer than Apollo. They both eat at the same time. I give Riley all of mu attention and my SO gives Apollo his attention. 


Also, thanks you everyone else for your input and advice!


----------

